#ubuntu-co 2011-02-07
<Dayessi> wenas noches 
<Dayessi> oe una pregunta alguien tiene un cd de ubuntu server q me parche 
<Dayessi> es q nito uno pero original
<SergioMeneses> buenas \o/
<muerto7> buenas tardes amigos...
<muerto7> les comento que estoy tratando de montar un servidor de correo en ubuntu 9.10
<muerto7> pero no hay caso
<muerto7> he bajado video tutoriales
<muerto7> he visitado paginas
<muerto7> pero nada
<muerto7> ,,,,
<muerto7> almuerzo y les cuento los detalles
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-08
<IngForigua> ohhhh Adalid_Negro no has olvidado de donde vienes jejejeje
<kuadrosx> mero troll el Adalid_Negro
<kuadrosx> xD
<IngForigua> xDDDDD
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: es que hice mi mayor acto de troll
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: vos?
<IngForigua> me meti a la debian party con mi gorra de ubuntu
<IngForigua> :P
<kuadrosx> aa
<kuadrosx> no pasa nada :P
<IngForigua> Jajajajajajaja que risa
<kuadrosx> [19:35:29] <MagicFab> luis_lopez, bien floja :) Los debianitas de Montreal van es al Ubuntu party :D
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: ↑
<IngForigua> xDDDDDDDDDDDD
<IngForigua> en bta fue igual
<IngForigua> fueron 2 debianitas
<IngForigua> a la maverick party
<Adalid_Negro> jajaja no claro que no
<Adalid_Negro> ni troll ni me olvido de las raices (particuklarmente las chinas)
<Andphe> alguien tiene unity en maverick ?
<kuadrosx> Andphe: yo creo que same
<kuadrosx> pero no esta xD
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> alguien *presente tiene ....
<Andphe> xD
<Andphe> a prueba de kuadrosx toca hacer las preguntas
<Andphe> xD
<kuadrosx> xD
<hollman> alguien tiene gnome shell en maverick ?
<Andphe> yo tuve hace tiempo
<Andphe> no en maverick hollman 
<hollman> Andphe, y como andaba ?
<hollman> hace tiempo no era tan pro, me imagino yo
<Andphe> a mi me iba bien
<Andphe> y me gustaba de hecho
<hollman> yo le tengo ganas a ese ...
<Andphe> ya estaba acostumbrado a tirar el puntero del mouse contra la esquina
<Andphe> :)
<hollman> Andphe, jejejeje
<hollman> configurelo en compiz ;)
<Andphe> si lo tenia con compiz y le tenia gnome do
<Andphe> quiero probar el unity a ver que tal
<hollman> ese tiene PPA no?
<Andphe> si, sergiomeneses tenia el ppa y las instrucciones por eso lo andaba buscando
<Andphe> s/tenia/tiene
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-09
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<cartiermoto> buenas a todos
<cartiermoto> q tal les ha parecido ubuntu alpha 11
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, hollman Andphe alguno sabe como mover las notificaciones de ubuntu... para q no salga tan abajo?
<hollman> http://www1.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8609947
<hollman> jejejejeje
<hollman> SergioMeneses, 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :D
<hollman> SergioMeneses, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/patched-notifyosd-updates-option-to.html
<SergioMeneses> hollman, grax
<SergioMeneses> hollman, le doy karma en dev-co xD
<Mikel86> Hola
<Mikel86> tengo un problema con mi pantalla en Lucid Lynx, alguien puede ayudarme?
<Mikel86> hay alguien ahi?
<Aoshi> buenas tardes necesito ayuda tecnica
<Aoshi> necesito liberar 22 pc pero  con ubuntu presento problemas de instalacion y compatibilidad con la tj WIFI 
<Aoshi> que otra distro me recomiendan?  probe con Linux mint  pero tampoco
<Aoshi> buenas tardes 
<linux190> Buenas Tardas
<linux190> eardes XD
<linux190> -.-"
<linux190> xuxa ya ni escribo bn
<Aoshi> buenas tardes
<Aoshi> alguien me puede ayudar ?
<linux190> en que ?
<Aoshi> mira
<Aoshi> necesito liberar 22 pc 
<Aoshi> pero el ubuntu no me funciona
<Aoshi> algunos si otros no
<Aoshi> y en todos tengo problemas con la tarjeta de red inalambrica
<Aoshi> trato de conectarme al internet y se bloquea queda conjelado 
<Aoshi> los Pc no son tan viejos son PIV  con 512 de ram y 40 de disco .... me da ira que con XP funcionan  perfectamente 
<linux190> hijole
<linux190> de red inalambrica
<linux190> si no se compadre
<Aoshi> he probado el ubuntu  9,10 ahora el 10.10 , el linix mint 10, mandriva, fedora, debian 
<Aoshi> estoy del orto con eso !!! 
<Aoshi> en que la estare defecando ? 
<linux190> jajaj
<Aoshi> necesito una version generica que me instale en todos sin problemas.....  sera que es mucho pedir ? 
<linux190> a mi nunc ame gusto eso de red inalambrica
<linux190> esa baina es una mierda
<Aoshi> HP 
<linux190> xD
<linux190> jaja
<linux190> pero
<Aoshi> solo en uno me funciono el mint sin problema ! 
<Aoshi> 1 de 20 !!!
<linux190> ven aca pero
<linux190> por que no le instalas windows xp ?
<jag2kn> los equipos son diferentes unos de otros?
<jag2kn> Aoshi en que ciudad esta haciendo eso?
<Aoshi> mira los pc son para un colegio 
<Aoshi> Bogota ! 
<jag2kn> en que parte?
<linux190> pero ven aca colegio
<Aoshi> Bosa 
<linux190> de que
<linux190> de niños ?
<linux190> de bachilelrato etc ?
<Aoshi> si  Sr
<linux190> mejor instalale windows xp
<linux190> por que ubuntu no cres que le salga complicado a ellos
<jag2kn> linux190 creo que no es una buena recomendación 
<jag2kn> Aoshi cuando organizamos una jornada y vamos a ayudarle
<Aoshi> no, hay que migrar a linux como sea..  tu sabes el xp que esta instalado es pirata 
<jag2kn> así no sea ubuntu se puede instalar otra distribución de linux
<Aoshi> lo mas pronto posible !! 
<Aoshi> si, no me importa la distro
<Aoshi> yo soy el maestro y pues no me da miedo enseñarles
<Aoshi> eso es lo de menos
<linux190> saria complicado para los alumnos
<linux190> pero
<jag2kn> que opina el sabado 19 ?
<linux190> algo nuevo para ellos
<linux190> y ams seguro para ellos
<kuadrosx> que tarjeta es?
<kuadrosx> :|
<jag2kn> Aoshi puede enviar:
<jag2kn> la lista completa de equipos y sus caracteristicas
<jag2kn> los problemas que ha tenido
<jag2kn> tienen internet alla?
<jag2kn> aoshi_ puede enviar: 
<aoshi_> es una realtek 8185 
<jag2kn> la lista completa de equipos y sus caracteristicas
<jag2kn> los problemas que ha tenido
<jag2kn> tienen internet alla?
<aoshi_> si Sr si hay internet
<aoshi_> dime que especificaciones necesitas ?
<aoshi_> son equipos P IV , 512 ram, DD 40 gb 
<jag2kn> jeje, eso principalmente
<jag2kn> que tarjetas raras tienen?
<aoshi_> la de red Wifi, realtek 81 85 ieee 802.11 a/b/g
<aoshi_> ...
<jag2kn> aoshi_ todas tienen la misma  de red?
<aoshi_> si Sr . la misma
<aoshi_> y presentan el mismo error
<jag2kn> que procedimiento intento hacer?
<aoshi_> el sistema carga  pero si quiero conectarme a internet ....  se congela,  no sirve ni el puntero del mouse, hay que resetear el pc 
<jag2kn> con que manual la instalo?
<aoshi_> apenas digito la clave de red  pailas !!! 
<aoshi_> Manual ???   no ningun manual 
<jag2kn> se instalaron automaticamente?
<aoshi_> jejee, no...  descargue el SO y yo lo instale siguiendo los pasos y listo 
<jag2kn> humm, que raro
<jag2kn> seria revisar los logs del sistema
<jag2kn> para ver que puede estar pasando
<jag2kn> los equipos son de la misma marca?
<aoshi_> clones
<aoshi_> necesitas los modelos de las boards ?
<kuadrosx> es para un colegio?
<aoshi_> si Sr (Kuadros)
<jag2kn> lo raro es que todas fallen igual
<kuadrosx> aoshi_: con sudo lshw
<kuadrosx> puede listar el hardware
<jag2kn> tiene por casualidad otra tarjeta de red inalambrica para probar
<aoshi_> el modelo de la board es MSI 6524 
<aoshi_> no, notengo mas TJ red todas son identicas
<aoshi_> ...
<jag2kn> se puede consegir otra tarjeta de red solo para pruebas
<jag2kn> ?
<jag2kn> esas las tarjetas de red son usb cierto?
<jag2kn> aoshi_ .....
<aoshi_> hola
<aoshi_> que ha pasado
<aoshi_> sera que morire sin ver mi sala con linux ?   snif snif 
<IngForigua> aoshi_: modo futbol
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: a ver por cuanto nos gana españa?
<IngForigua> le aposte a colombia
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: hmm cuanto apostaste?
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: apuesta aceptada
<IngForigua> 2 polas a un amigo
<PalinT> alguien me ayuda
<kuadrosx> no
<kuadrosx> xD
<PalinT> lol
<PalinT> oye
<PalinT> como quiero el tema emerald
<PalinT> por el tema actual que biene con kubuntu
<PalinT> es que
<PalinT> salio con un tema todo feo :S
<PalinT> rojo
<IngForigua> Se fue
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-10
<juan91> #WINDOWS
<juan91> #windows-es
<IngForigua> juan91: jejejeje
<Katarcis> what's up xD
<juan91> hoooooooo
<IngForigua> juan91: porque mandas eso?
<juan91> no es q hay uno de microsoft 
<IngForigua> Donde?
<juan91> q es ##windows
<juan91> # #windows
<IngForigua> juan91: que tenga entendido ese canal es ot
<IngForigua> no?
<juan91> ec melo enviaron en 
<juan91> #ubuntu-es
<IngForigua> Y porque?
<IngForigua> :S
<juan91> no q necshito un programa en 3d para windows 7, para ver con gafas de azul y rojo
<IngForigua> juan91: creo que te has equibocado de sitio
<IngForigua> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<IngForigua> Lee
<x1nux> oe !
<x1nux> que hay 
<x1nux> Miercoles la viaja guardia ya no existe 
<x1nux> agggggg
<kuadrosx> x1nux: o/
<x1nux> jeje 
<kuadrosx> se ah ido renovando la cosa xD
<x1nux> sip eso veo 
<x1nux> :s
<x1nux> solo que cambian los tiempos y los estilos .. 
<x1nux> jajja 
<x1nux> recuerdo que yo creaba el FLISOL de Roldanillo . .. ahora son otros .. y lo mas charro es que creo que se creen mejores que uno ! :S
<x1nux> mala cosa
<x1nux> jajja
<x1nux> o buena cosa ?
<x1nux> jummmmmm
<x1nux> voy a infiltrarme 
<x1nux> jejeje
<x1nux> barba y peluca .. 
<x1nux> y pal Flisol 
<kuadrosx> jaja
<kuadrosx> x1nux: bueno, que duerma :P
<x1nux> juas
 * kuadrosx is off
<x1nux> bye 
<x1nux> yo aun sigo un rato .. 
<x1nux> ando jodiendo con un SCO 
<x1nux> :S
<kuadrosx> fue un largo dia de trabajo :|
<kuadrosx> mñn va ser igual o peor
<kuadrosx> pero bueno :D
<x1nux> jajajaa
<JoseGutierrez> Hola buenas tardes
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos tengo un problema con mi sistema Ubuntu 10.10 y no se si ustedes me puedan colaborar
<JoseGutierrez> resulta que estoy tratando de instalar un paquete .deb que se llama oracle-xe-universal_10.2.0.1-1.0_i386.deb para trabajar con oracle desde mi ubuntu
<JoseGutierrez> pero hay un problema con  aptdaemon que no me permite instalar dicho paquete
<JoseGutierrez> y me pide que lo reporte el bug atraves de mi cuenta de launchpad.net en http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug 
<JoseGutierrez> pero requiero instalar Oracle alguno sabe
<JoseGutierrez> como ??
<JoseGutierrez> pues baje el paquete .deb desde la web de Oracle.com y no puedo instalarlo
<JoseGutierrez> Alguno me puede ayudar...
<jag2kn> buenas tardes JoseGutierrez
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas tardes ag2kn
<JoseGutierrez> jag2kn
<jag2kn> pille este manual http://www.hollmanenciso.com/es/content/oracle-10g-xpressedition-en-ubuntu-tan-solo-4-pasos
<jag2kn> no lo he instalado pero creo que funciona
<jag2kn> también mire si puede trabajar con bases de datos libres como postgres, maria (mysql) y mongo
<JoseGutierrez> si hollman me habia brindado la misma opcion, en un mensaje en la lista pero en el segundo paso el sistema se queda buscando la llave GPG y de ahi no pasa
<JoseGutierrez> jag2kn yo tenia instalado postgres desde Synaptic, pero la verdad no se como empezar a trabajar con lenguaje SQL 
<jag2kn> debe ser que se cambiaron la llave
<jag2kn> que raro, la llave si esta
<JoseGutierrez> pues en ningun lado aparece el programa postgres y no se como digitar el codigo SQl
<jag2kn> quiere aprender SQL?
<JoseGutierrez> mira el error que me aparece y que ya reporte en launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/716691/+attachment/1842229/+files/Pantallazo-48.png
<JoseGutierrez> si la verdad estoy viendo bases de datos,,,, pero la verdad que en la u trabajan bajo entorno Windows
<kuadrosx> LOL
<JoseGutierrez> y yo en mi casa tengo unicamente Ubuntu 10.10
<jag2kn> Not allowed here
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: psql
<jag2kn> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. 
<kuadrosx> err
<jag2kn> no tengo permisos
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: psql
<kuadrosx> todo eso se trabaja desde la terminal
<jag2kn> no necesariamente kuadrosx
<kuadrosx> no son bases de datos de juguete aca access
 * kuadrosx espera que jag2kn diga que use phpadmin
<jag2kn> JoseGutierrez instale http://www.pgadmin.org/
<jag2kn> sudo apt-get install pgadmin3
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: has probado kexi?
<jag2kn> no
<JoseGutierrez> no
<jag2kn> pero es suficiente para empezar
<jag2kn> ;)
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: si pgadmin debe ser suficiente
<kuadrosx> aunque bueno... uno debe entender de bases de datos antes de meterse a jugar con eso imho
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: pille el kexi a ver que tal va :P
<kuadrosx> a mi me da pereza instalar un motor de bases de datos sql
<kuadrosx> :)
<jag2kn> es importante "meterse a jugar" para aprender
<dafevara> kuadrosx: si el mundo real funcionara como uno kiere
<JoseGutierrez> si la verdad he averiguado y postgres es muy potente y no tiene tantas limitantes como oracle
<dafevara> kuadrosx: conozco diseñadores graficos/comunicadores sociales que aprender a consultar el contenido de una tabla en phpmyadmin y dicen que saben bases de datos
<dafevara> JoseGutierrez: las limitantes que tiene postgres frente a oracle en realidad son las ventajas competitivas que hacen a oracle la multinacional que es
<JoseGutierrez> pero lo tuve instalado en mi sistema pero no se en donde se trabajaba para digitar el codigo SQL,,, pues en Oracle se trabaja desde la parte grafica en el explorador web
<JoseGutierrez> y postgres ni idea como ejecutarlo
<dafevara> que es "ejecutar" para ud ?
<dafevara> ver las tablas etc etc desde un navegador ?
<kuadrosx> creo que perdemos el tiempo
<dafevara> entoncs install phppgadmin
<kuadrosx> apage y vamonos
<JoseGutierrez> si,,,
<dafevara> o install pgadmin3
<dafevara> de ambos software hay versiones para windows
<dafevara> instalables a punta de wizard
<dafevara> for "dummy" pipol
<JoseGutierrez> kuadrosx pues no soy tan expertos como ustedes perdon por preguntar
<dafevara> JoseGutierrez: eres desarrollador ?
<kuadrosx> JoseGutierrez: debes pedir perdon por no leer
<dafevara> supongo que si para llegar hasta irc
<kuadrosx> JoseGutierrez: jag2kn te esta diciendo hace rato que instales pgadmin3
<JoseGutierrez> bueno ok
<kuadrosx> aa JoseGutierrez es de cali
<kuadrosx> :P
<kuadrosx> paisano de dafevara :P
<JoseGutierrez> si
<dafevara> no se como sentirme respecto a tu comentario kuadrosx 
<jag2kn> JoseGutierrez
<jag2kn> http://lobotuerto.com/blog/2009/07/20/como-instalar-postgresql-en-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-jackalope/
<kuadrosx> dafevara: esa es la idea xD
<jag2kn> JoseGutierrez: viendo el manual sirve para ubuntu 10.10
<JoseGutierrez> jag2kn gracias por tu aporte ya estoy instalando Pgadmin3
<jag2kn> ok
<JoseGutierrez> voy a documentarme bien como trabajar SQL con este Software
<JoseGutierrez> jag2kn por casulidad tu sabes como se tiene que configurar el registro del nuevo servidor en Pgadmin III
<jag2kn> lo primero que debe hacer es configurar la contraseña para acceder desde pgadmin3 a postgres
<jag2kn> para eso mire "Cambiar la contraseña del usuario administrador" en el documento que le envié
<JoseGutierrez> jag2kn ok voy a seguir la guia que me enviastes
<jag2kn> ok
<JoseGutierrez> jag2kn que pena la preguntadera pero sudo su postgres -c psql ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD 'jose123'; \q
<JoseGutierrez> no da resultado
<JoseGutierrez> para cambiar la contraseña
<jag2kn> ejecutelo en 2 pasos
<jag2kn> udo su postgres
<jag2kn> sudo su postgres
<jag2kn> y luego
<jag2kn> psql
<jag2kn> son 4 pasos :P
<jag2kn> luego
<jag2kn> ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD 'password';
<jag2kn> y al final
<jag2kn> \q
<jag2kn> en resumen:
<jag2kn> sudo su postgres
<jag2kn> psql
<jag2kn> ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD 'password';
<jag2kn> \q
<JoseGutierrez> jag2kn ya mi usuario tiene acceso administrativos de root pero al ejecutar psql aparece lo siguiente en la terminal
<JoseGutierrez> postgres@ubuntu:/home/jose$ psql psql: no se pudo conectar con el servidor: No existe el fichero o el directorio 	¿Está el servidor en ejecución localmente y aceptando 	conexiones en el socket de dominio Unix «/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432»? 
<jag2kn> Siga estos pasos "Cambiar el esquema de autentificación de PostgreSQL"
<JoseGutierrez> y al ejecutar ALTER aparce lo siguiente 
<JoseGutierrez> postgres@ubuntu:/home/jose$ ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD 'JOSEBE'; ALTER: orden no encontrada
<jag2kn> tiene que ejecuta correctamente psql antes del ALTER
<kuadrosx> sudo service psql start
<kuadrosx> ?
<kuadrosx> jag2kn:  o como sea  el nombre del servicio :P
<jag2kn> sudo service postgresql restart
<JoseGutierrez> jag2kn tengo un problema me pide un password para postgres y la verdad no se cual es el password por defecto
<jag2kn> cuando ejecuta:
<jag2kn> sudo service postgresql restart
<jag2kn> le debe pedir la contraseña del usuario
<jag2kn> es decir su contraseña
<JoseGutierrez>  pero no es la contraseña del usuario sino la de postgres
<JoseGutierrez> postgres@ubuntu:/home/jose$ sudo service postgresql restart [sudo] password for postgres:  Sorry, try again. 
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad que hay si no ni idea
<jag2kn>  try again
<jag2kn> ha espere
<jag2kn> lo que pasa es que en este momento ud esta como postgres
<jag2kn> escriba primero "exit"
<jag2kn> y luego si: sudo ......
<JoseGutierrez> listo estoy en mi usuario normal
<jag2kn> ok
<jag2kn> tonces ahora si sudo .....
<JoseGutierrez> jag2kn digito los comandos pero no me reconoce los servicios jose@ubuntu:~$ sudo service postgresql restart [sudo] password for jose:  postgresql: unrecognized service 
<jag2kn> humm
<jag2kn> espere
<jag2kn> sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql restart
<JoseGutierrez> me aparce en la terminal lo siguiente
<JoseGutierrez> sudo: /etc/init.d/postgresql: command not found
<jag2kn> humm
<jag2kn> ls /etc/init.d/postg*
<JoseGutierrez> no existe el directorio pues no se lista ningun directorio o fichero 
<JoseGutierrez> jose@ubuntu:~$ ls /etc/init.d/postg* ls: no se puede acceder a /etc/init.d/postg*: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<jag2kn> sudo apt-get install postgresql
<jag2kn> cat /etc/lsb-release 
<kuadrosx> :)
<JoseGutierrez> yo ya tengo instalado postgres
<JoseGutierrez> jose@ubuntu:~$ psql --version psql (PostgreSQL) 8.4.7 
<jag2kn> whereis psql
<JoseGutierrez> psql (PostgreSQL) 8.4.7 para confirmar que la instalacion de postgres termino adecuadamente
<JoseGutierrez> psql --version es este comando
<jag2kn> en que ruta tiene instalado psql, para esto escriba:
<jag2kn> whereis psql
<JoseGutierrez> jose@ubuntu:~$ whereis psql psql: /usr/bin/psql /usr/share/man/man1/psql.1.gz 
<jag2kn> ls /etc/init.d/po*
<jag2kn> o
<jag2kn> ls /etc/init.d/p*
<JoseGutierrez> jose@ubuntu:~$ ls /etc/init.d/po* ls: no se puede acceder a /etc/init.d/po*: No existe el fichero o el directorio 
<JoseGutierrez> tampoco aparece el directorio 
<JoseGutierrez> jag2kn gracias por tu colaboracion,,,, voy a ver como soluciono este problemita  que estes bien brother
<jag2kn> JoseGutierrez jeje
<jag2kn> es bastante extraño
<jag2kn> siga el manual
<jag2kn> y cualquier cosa nos comenta por la lista
<jag2kn> o por aca
<JoseGutierrez> vale gracias por brindar tu tiempo para ayudarme
<jag2kn> no problema
<JoseGutierrez> pasala bien : )
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-11
<zamyr> hola buenas noches 
<zamyr> alguien me puede ayudar con kubuntu 1010
<zamyr> no me puedo conectar inalabricamente
<zamyr> desde mi casa
<zamyr> solo por cable
<zamyr> porfa soy nuevo en esto
<zamyr> hola
<zamyr> hola
<zamyr> alguien aqui
<kuadrosx> zamyr: mira en el menu -> aplicaciones -> systema
<kuadrosx> adicionar controaladores o algo asi
<kuadrosx> mira si eso te da resultado
<zamyr> voy hacerlo
<zamyr> kuadrosx
<zamyr> soy nuevo en esto
<zamyr> y quiero aprender te pido disculpa si no se hacer algunas cosas
<zamyr> donde debo entrar
<kuadrosx> zamyr: hay un menu azul con una k, no?
<kuadrosx> le das clic alli
<kuadrosx> luego vas a la petaña que dice aplicaciones
<zamyr> ok mi pregunta es la siguiente
<zamyr> en mi trabajo 
<zamyr> me puedo conectar inalambricamente a las red
<zamyr> pero aca en mi casa no
<kuadrosx> aa
<zamyr> recone la red pero me dice
<zamyr> que tipo wep
<kuadrosx> revisa que tipo es
<zamyr> y cuando tenia insatado ubuntu
<zamyr> me coenctaba
<zamyr> con windows igual
<zamyr> wep
<kuadrosx> zamyr: es el tipo de que debe estar mal
<zamyr> si pero como arreglo eso no tengo ni idea
<kuadrosx> zamyr: y el tipo de llave?
<zamyr> me puedes ayudar 
<kuadrosx> bueno, tengo que salir
<kuadrosx> prueba con los dos tipos de llaves a ver
<zamyr> porfa
<zamyr> amigo te lo voy agrdezcer
<kuadrosx> zamyr: te funciono?
<kuadrosx> probaste al menos?
<zamyr> hola dannylopez
<dannyLopez> hola gente
<zamyr> no mi tarjeta de red esta bien
<zamyr> aparece instalada
<kuadrosx> brb tengo que ir a comer D:
<zamyr> danny cono estas
<zamyr> tengo kubuntu 1010 y no me peudo conectar por wifi
<zamyr> en mi casa
<zamyr> me sale que mi red es tipo wep
<zamyr> pero antes me conectaba a internet con ubuntu y windows
<zamyr> hola
<dannyLopez> tengo casi el mismo problema solo que no me encuentra mi red wifi, pero si me detecta una que no se cuak sea y me pide contraseña
<dannyLopez> T,T
<zamyr> si en le colegio donde trabajo me conecto
<zamyr> hay todo es linux
<zamyr> pero en mi casa nada
<zamyr> pero con ubuntu todo bien
<zamyr> que pasa esoy deseperado con esto
<zamyr> pues la laidea de tener un portatil es conectarse inalambricamnet
<zamyr> yu tienes kubuntu
<dannyLopez> debian 6 kde
<zamyr> yo kubuntu 1010 y es kde
<zamyr> cuentame esto se puede arrglar
<zamyr> conpaner
<zamyr> componer
<dannyLopez> pues te voy a decir que ahora estoy desde el bt y le voy a volar la contraseña de la red wue encontro que supuestamente es mia
<kuadrosx> zamyr: probaste los dos tipos de claves wep?
<kuadrosx> que chevere un colegio con todo en linux <3
<dannyLopez> ojala aca tuvieramos uno asi jeje
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: que mas chamo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> bien y ud hermano?
<SergioMeneses> para q soy bueno¿?
<IngForigua> por ahi nos invitaron a campus
<IngForigua> sumerce va ir a campus
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, claro... a conocer a kuadrosx en persona
<IngForigua> Eso!!!!!!!!!!! un tutututut ni el berraco
<SergioMeneses> es toda una celebridad.... 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, -> kuadrosx bieber
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: ufffff se man invito la de polas
<IngForigua> el man es re cool
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, seeee.... el aburrido es el Andphe 
<kuadrosx> que cosa?
<Andphe> :S
 * SergioMeneses sale sigilosamente del canal \o7
<kuadrosx> si es pal cp ... n 
<kuadrosx> no se si vaya.. aun
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, huuuy en serio?
<SergioMeneses> yo en estos dias compro los pasajes :D
<kuadrosx> xD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, y como es eso q nos invitaron?... no pagamos la entrada o q?
<SergioMeneses> cuente a ver?
<IngForigua> naaaaa kuadrosx ud nos quedo en deuda
<IngForigua> pero a julian y a mi
<IngForigua> ud no xDDDD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ¬¬
<SergioMeneses> <IngForigua> por ahi nos invitaron a campus
<SergioMeneses> diga por hay ME invitaron al campus jajaja
<IngForigua> jejejejeje
<IngForigua> nos ubuntu colombia
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, je invitame pues :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ping
<IngForigua> ahhhh
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, invito a leogg a ibage?
<IngForigua> a quien?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, -> Leandro Gomez...
<SergioMeneses> ... IngForigua pense q ud lo habia invitado
<SergioMeneses> fresco
<IngForigua> No nada por?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, fresco... :D es q me va a traer regalos desde Nicaragua :D entonces voyu a ver quien lo contacto
<kuadrosx> http://failblog.org/2011/02/04/epic-fail-photos-failbook-seventeen-times/
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajaja ↑↑
<IngForigua> ta en inglish que pereza xDDD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, perezoso :S
<IngForigua> es que ando en reunion de villavo
<IngForigua> #quironlugvillavo
<IngForigua> Esta chevere la reunion
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, a ver
<kuadrosx> http://www.meneame.net/story/failbook-17-veces
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: 
<IngForigua> kuadrosx: huy parce se parece a una amiga que tiene un novio asi xDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<IngForigua> le voy a pasar el li9nk
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, en serio?
<SergioMeneses> je
<IngForigua> pues no asi pero el man solo juega y fuma el mal****
<kuadrosx> uyyy
<kuadrosx> LOL
<kuadrosx> IngForigua: tu amiga queda insatisfecha?
<IngForigua> Que vez me dijo la pelada que si le ayudaba a conseguir trabajo
<kuadrosx> ufff
<IngForigua> y le pregunte que que estudios tenia
<IngForigua> que 3er semestre de no se que
<IngForigua> que 2 de no se que
<IngForigua> 5 de no se que
<IngForigua> hahahahaha
<kuadrosx> lo
<kuadrosx> l
<IngForigua> como 4 carreras
<kuadrosx> profecion estudiante?
<kuadrosx> profesion*
<kuadrosx> creo xD
<kuadrosx> buemno brb
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, se inundo esto de IngForigua 's
<IngForigua1> como asi se inundo
<calimacaco_> buenas noches
<calimacaco_> me podrian ayudar con un problema que tengo con la creacion de filtros en Cups.
<kuadrosx> calimacaco_: puedes pregunar
<kuadrosx> si alguien sabe te contestara
<calimacaco_> ok
<calimacaco_> estoy creando un prefiltro para Cups, el cual lo estoy haciendo en python, pero Cups no alcanza a ejecutarlo
<calimacaco_> ya lo ingrese a mime.conf mime.type
<calimacaco_> y se hizo la relacion al programa, 
<calimacaco_> este programa devuelve postscript.
<calimacaco_> el Cups hace el test, de filtro, pero no ejecuta...
<sacrabma_> Buenas, queria preguntar, como es el comando de IRC para que aparescas como conectado?...que aparescas con el boton verde de que indiques que te as logeado correctamente, Gracias
<SergioMeneses> como se salio el chavserv :S
<kuadrosx> locobot_5: jag2kn hollman Andphe la gente de dell vende discos para laptops
<kuadrosx> o donde toca comprar uno
<kuadrosx> vee luis_lopez ↑
<jag2kn> me esta preguntando o contando?
<kuadrosx> ?*
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: preguntando :|
<jag2kn> jeje, no se :P
<jag2kn> pues en unilago se consiguen
<kuadrosx> mi disco tiene cancer segun Andphe
<jag2kn> si quiere le paso un contacto de un amigo
<jag2kn> que tiene un local alla
<Andphe> kuadrosx, lol
<Andphe> eso puede comprar cualquier disco
<kuadrosx> jag2kn: toy en cali
<Andphe> digo pues que no es que sean dell
<kuadrosx> xD
<jag2kn> :P
<jag2kn> jeje
<SirDerigo> buenas tardes
<SirDerigo> luis_lopez: ping
<SirDerigo> hollman: ping
<Sacrabma> Buenas tardes
<hollman> SirDerigo, pong
<hollman> senekis, gracias por el rd :*
<senekis> hollman: okis
<hollman> senekis, pero pilas pues ahí con la donación ;)
<senekis> hollman: como va con los fondos?
<hollman> senekis, pues no la machera pero bien
<hollman> almenos como para un nodo nuevo :P
<hollman> en caso tal ...
<IngForigua> ohhh SirDerigo se aburrio del twitter ue nos vino a visitar
<SirDerigo> jajaja
<IngForigua> SirDerigo: que hace parce
<SirDerigo> sufriendo con una impresora
<IngForigua> !google compiz 10.10
<kubot> Instalar Compiz en Ubuntu 10.10[V2] « Hablemos de Linux: <http://irvingprog.wordpress.com/2010/10/03/instalar-compiz-en-ubuntu-10-10v2/>; ubuntu 10.10: Compiz efectos, grabar pantalla - Foros Softonic: <http://foros.softonic.com/configuracion/ubuntu-10.10-compiz-efectos-grabar-pantalla-110049>; Instalar Compiz unestable en Ubuntu 10.10 | Linux Hispano: (2 more messages)
<jag2kn> !google pepe grillo
<kubot> Ecologia y medio ambiente | PepeGrillo: <http://pepegrillo.com/>; Pinocho (película) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinocho_(pel%C3%ADcula)>; Pepito Grillo - La Frikipedia: <http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/Pepito_Grillo>; ASPAEN CENTRO DE EDUCACION INFANTIL BILINGÜE PEPE GRILLO ...: <http://www.pepegrillo.edu.co/>; enpuntomuerto: Pepe Grillo y su (1 more message)
<jag2kn> jejejejej
<jag2kn> que bot tan bueno :P
<IngForigua> xDDDD
<JoseGutierrez> hola comunidad,,,
<JoseGutierrez> alguno de ustedes por casualidad conoce de un programa de diseño web, similar a Dreamweaver pero para ubuntu, que este en español o tenga la opcion de cambiarle el lenguaje desu interfaz
<JoseGutierrez> ????
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-12
<Sacrabma> Porque no corres el mismo programa con wine
<Sacrabma> o deseas pasarte completamente al opensource
<Sacrabma> ¿?
<patcito> hola kuadrosx :P
<patcito> donde esta MagicFab?
<kuadrosx> patcito: el casi no se conecta los viernes en la noche
<kuadrosx> por?
<patcito> queria preguntarle algo, no muy importante, esperare el lunes
<patcito> kuadrosx: sabes que hace en canonical?
<kuadrosx> patcito: trabajaba en soporte pero renuncio hace poco
<patcito> ah, no sabia
<kuadrosx> creo que algo relacionado con dell
<patcito> oki
<Adalid_Negro> por favor quiero saber y no encuentro la respuesta en internet por que no funcionan mis salvapantallas, solo sale una pantalla negra. he instalado xscreensaver, xscreensaver-data-extra y xscreensaver-gl-extra
<Dayessi> wenas como tan
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-13
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-06
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<IngForigua> jefe
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como vamos?
<IngForigua> ahi
<IngForigua> maso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no salieron en tv cierto?
<SergioMeneses> yo no los vi
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ping
<IngForigua> digame
<IngForigua> sale despues
<SergioMeneses> mire
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/reportefinal2011
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ↑↑↑
<IngForigua> Aun le falta no?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si... pero ya lo tengo casi todo
<SergioMeneses> hoy mismo sale
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, falta lo de los proyectos y el concilio
<SergioMeneses> y sale
<IngForigua> a trin
<IngForigua> falta ahi JHOSMAN en lso ubuntu members no?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no... el fue este año
<SergioMeneses> no el año pasado
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhhhhh
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-07
<Ellexyr> ola
<Ellexyr> hay alguien ....
<Ellexyr> ??? necesito ayuda 
 * gmnes is away: Estoy ocupado
<topika> hola
<topika> hay alguien que pueda responder una duda?
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-08
<IngForigua> hmm
<juaknk332> hola
<IngForigua> juaknk332: 
<IngForigua> kiai
<juaknk332> todo bien?
<IngForigua> Bien
<juaknk332> eres usuario de ubuntu?
<IngForigua> IngForigua: see a ratos
<juaknk332> como asi q a ratos?
<juaknk332> usas otra distro?
<IngForigua> Uso lo que se me traviece zD
<IngForigua> xD
<juaknk332> ustele jajaja
<JHOSMAN> Buenas hay reunion?
 * IngForigua no sabe
<IngForigua> Linaporras: tonc que patrona
<IngForigua> Linaporras: patrona es que ando viendo software de gestion medica
<IngForigua> libre
<IngForigua> sumerce ha manejado privativos?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como vamos pelao!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<IngForigua> uffff aca feliz con un software de telemedicina pa bmesh
<IngForigua> Linaporras: no me ayuda :'(
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> debe andar ocupada
<IngForigua> me imagino
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oe yo creo q por hay en abril subo a la capital
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: y eso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, subo a sacar lo del pasaporte
<SergioMeneses> para ir a Argentina
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: veee
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso eso!
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: no hubo reunion de concilio
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: como se sali de la lista de uco
<IngForigua> nos e que ha pasado
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, claro q andamos en reunion
<IngForigua> por razones de sobra
<SergioMeneses> estamos usando un hangout
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, fresco.... 
<IngForigua> No me invitaron que pirojsjjd
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lo armamos ahorita y ud  no estaba
<IngForigua> ???
<IngForigua> eusebioconeo: hi
<IngForigua> claro
<IngForigua> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<IngForigua> !linux
<kubot> Linux es el kernel (núcleo) de sistema operativo Ubuntu. Varios sistemas operativos usan Linux como kernel. Para más información sobre Linux en general, visita http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<IngForigua> !gnu
<kubot> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix) o GNU no es Unix. Es un proyecto pensado para desarrollar un sistema operativo completo de Software Libre, en el cual Ubuntu se basa. Mira http://gnu.org
<IngForigua> eusebioconeo: 
<eusebioconeo> gracias por los enlaces
<IngForigua> no le gusto
<IngForigua> me las huelo
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> chao
<tkw-one> en pocas palabras en el mundo Xunix todos se copian a todos.
<tkw-one> y por el mismo hecho los comandos son 90% iguales en todas las distros, supongo excepto algunos que se construyan con un proposito expecifico de dicha distribucion.... como por ejemplo supongo, los comando para manejar la paqueteria
<JHOSMAN> =) Creando nuevos Ubuntu members he terminado de estudiar hasta luego!
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-09
<willfrand> hey
<willfrand> que tal
<willfrand> Hey, que tal, como estan, les hablo desde medellin, tengo problemas con un par de videos formato .avi, al parecer fueron dañados por un virus en güindous, y necesito recuperarlos, son bastante importantes, alguien puede ayudarme? he usado el movile media converter, a ver si puedo cambiarlos de formato, tambien el divfix, pero me aparece que el video no es formato avi
<IngForigua> willfrand: 
<IngForigua> willfrand: intente con vlc
<IngForigua> !vlc
<kubot> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<IngForigua> o con ffmpeg
<willfrand> Inforigua, claro que ya lo intente con vlc
<IngForigua> !ffmpeg
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'ffmpeg'.
<IngForigua> kubot: i hate u
<kubot> IngForigua: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<IngForigua> asi!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<IngForigua> ahora si como es que es xDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<willfrand> jajja
<willfrand> estoy intentando con ffmpeg
<willfrand> pero no entiendo lo que me sale
<willfrand> nunca lo he usado
<willfrand> les traigo machetico¿
<willfrand> jejeje
 * gmnes is away: odnasergeR
 * gmnes is away: odnasergeR
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-10
<nelson_> hola
<NetRider> hola a todos, quería saber si alguien me puede dar una mano con un problema, despues de la actualzacion de hoy no funciona la webcam de mi portatil, en camorama me aparece como dev0, pero hago un lsusb y aparece bien en dev3, alguna idea de que hacer?
<Andphe> y no puede seleccionar en camorama dev3  ?
<NetRider> nop, solo me suelta el mensaje de error y se cierra
<Andphe> parece ser que puede correr camorama desde la linea de comandos y especificar el dispositivo
<Andphe> camoramama device=/.dev/video3
<Andphe> camoramama device=/dev/video0
<Andphe> camoramama -d /dev/video0
<Andphe> una de esas dos usando video3
<NetRider> nop, no se puede, dice que no se encontró la orden
<Andphe> me quedo mal escrito
<Andphe> escribi camoramama
<Andphe> y es camorama
<NetRider> jaja si no hay lio yo lo puse bien jejeje
<NetRider> voy a reiniciar jeje
<totocolombia> Buenas tardes
<totocolombia> Estimados ubuntu-co
<totocolombia> una pregunta, que equipamiento y red se necesita para instalar una antena de internet comunitario?
<totocolombia> La situación, municipio el Charco, departamento de nariño, se encuentra en la costa pacifica colombiana, con energia no continua, hay señal de comcel y movistar...
<totocolombia> se que ustedes han instalado antenas en localidades de bogota, y como esta comunidad esta aislada del centro del pais y de las TIC quisiera saber su concepto
<Andphe> totocolombia: 
<Andphe> entre en #colombia-mesh
<Andphe> pregunte ahi
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-11
<DanielF> buenas noches
<IngForigua> DanielF: 
<IngForigua> kiai
<DanielF> tonces amigo forigua
<DanielF> en que anda
<IngForigua> DanielF: naaa relajao y ud
<DanielF> estudiando, que tengo clase manana
<HankScorpio> volví...
<HankScorpio> señores buenos días
<Dark_> Hola buenas tardes
<Dark_> alguien sabe a que horas escogerán el mejor desktop???
<SergioMeneses> Dark_: saludos! ... jeje no no se :S
<Dark_> estoy a la espera de los resultados :)  muchas gracias... estaré pendiente de ello!!!
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-12
 * gmnes is away: 
<veronica> Hola, que tal, tengo un laptop toshiba saltellite u505, y necesito activar la funcion del boton ecológico, alguien puede ayudarme?
<veronica> Hola, que tal, tengo un laptop toshiba saltellite u505, y necesito activar la funcion del boton ecológico, alguien puede ayudarme?
<DanielFiliuMayed> Hola !!
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-04
<cristianSur> Hola?
<cristianSur> Quiero hacerle a alguien una pregunta sobre Ubunti?
<BartOC3> BBuenas tardes don SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, saludos
<SergioMeneses> andaba almorzando... cuenteme
<BartOC3> Don Sergio pregunta la reunion de UbuConLa es este miercoles a las 23 hora de Uruguay cierto ?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si
<SergioMeneses> a las 9 de colombia
<BartOC3> Perfecto!!
<BartOC3> En el canal de UCO
<BartOC3> cierto!1
<SergioMeneses> en el de reuniones BartOC3 
<SergioMeneses> usaremos de nuevo a ubuntu-co-bot 
<BartOC3> Perfecto.. voy a enviar un mensaje por la lista...
<BartOC3> Perfecto....
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses  -> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-co/2220/detail/
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, solo de una hora
<SergioMeneses> porq despues tenemos la reunion de la ubucon
<BartOC3> Si perfecto nos pasamos derechitos..!!
<BartOC3> o se cambia paa otro dia..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, no no ese dia... porq el jueves tengo el evento del qa
<SergioMeneses> sino hay si me enredo
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-05
<lordsystem> programa "Las Noticias son de Todos" por tu Radio Ubuntu Venezuela conducido y dirigido por tu amigo Lord_System, recuerda por http://ubunturadiove.caster.fm/
<Bart_> Practica de UrbanTerror, Hora: 08:00pm Col - 07:00pm -MX y 08:30 Ve Fecha: Martes 5 de Febrero Todos los LocosTeams invitados!!
<BartOC3> Buenas tardes
<Uthark> Buenas
<BartOC3> alguien por aca tiene instalado Urbanterror ?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, yo
<SergioMeneses> pero voy de salida
<SergioMeneses> q seria?
<BartOC3> Hola alguien con UT instalado
<BartOC3> ?
<BartOC3> Tenemos servidor de#UrbanTerror ONLINE alojado en Colombia para los#LoCoGames 2013 http://t.co/s79N3zG6
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, excelente
<SergioMeneses> a las 8pm es el training no?
<BartOC3> sisa pero yo ya ando adento viendo para ver como se comporta...xd
<BartOC3> puede entrar para ver si no hay lag...
<DGUERRERO> si necesitan carne de practica, yo tengo tiempo libre XD
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ahora ando algo ocupado... apenas pueda :)
<BartOC3> jajaj ingrese entonces DGUERRERO 
<BartOC3> xD
<DGUERRERO> digame como (si, asi de novato soy XD)
<BartOC3> primero desargue el juego 
<BartOC3> xD
<BartOC3> Nove vemos mas luego voy saliendo
<DGUERRERO> jajaja obvio, ya lo tengo instalado
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-06
<Bart__> Buenas noches
<DGUERRERO> Buenas noches, Bart__
<Bart__> DGUERRERO ya descargo el juego
<Bart__> xD
<DGUERRERO> jajajaj si, yo lo tenía instalado hace rato, pero me toco actualizar, y ahi anda...
<DGUERRERO> lleva como media hora y nada
<Bart__> aa perfecto entonces avise...xD jajaj es normal
<Bart__> q version tiene ?
<SergioMeneses> Bart__, version?
<SergioMeneses> lo cambiaron?
<DGUERRERO> tenia la 4.1
<DGUERRERO> estoy actualizando a 4.2
<Bart__> 4.2
<DGUERRERO> ash! esa vaina no esta avanzando nada! voy a ir a comer y si no ha avanzado cuando llego la mato XD
<Bart__> lol
<SergioMeneses> matalo!!!
<Bart__> ya comenzaron a entrar al server...
<SergioMeneses> Bart__, hay algun filtro o el que quiera se mete?
<Bart__> No es libre...
<SergioMeneses> y entonces para q era el registro?
<Bart__> Registro ?? 
<SergioMeneses> Bart__, el anotarse en el pad y en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> xD
<Bart__> aaa no son cosas diferentes el pad es para los LocosGamers q son el sabado
<Bart__> y el wiki son los integrantes del proyecto de gamers de UCO 
<SergioMeneses> Bart__, kk
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, que pena me salio una reunion hoy y no me acordaba
<SergioMeneses> cuando nos reunimos y jugamos un rato?
<kuadrosx> luisedu: no entiendo tu pregunta, pero podria ser http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Network_Computing
<luisedu> ok disculpa alo mejor no me di a entender bn
<luisedu>  quiero aprender a hakcear mejro dicho 
<luisedu>  por motivos de seguridad ya an entrado ami pc y no pude detectar quien era y ahora quiero aprender sobre seguridad informatica
<kuadrosx> |jej
<kuadrosx> haa
<kuadrosx> se poco de seguridad de ese tipo
<kuadrosx> bueno, hasta mañana o/
<luisedu> ok ps
<luisedu>  que progrmaa puedo utilizar disculpa solo le nombre ya yo lo estudio 
<juank34> hola
<nomodeset> hola
<juank34> alguien me podria ayuda
<juank34> quisiera utilizar ubuntu pero no me gusta unity :S
<nomodeset> quizás en ubuntu-es pueden ayuadrte
<BartOC31> Buenas tardes
<juank34> BartOC31: hola
<nomodeset> juank34: que tal si pruebas con otra distro que no tenga unity
<BartOC3> Alguien con quien probar el server de UT
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-07
<Naudy> Buenas noches
<BartOC3> Es tiempo de jugar #UrrbanTerror #LoCoTeams busca el server "Comunidad UbuntuColombia" o la IP 190.253.121.156
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses Bunas Noches
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, saludos
<SergioMeneses> como es lo suyo
<SergioMeneses> lo de LP?
<BartOC3> LP ?
<SergioMeneses> LP = launchpad
<SergioMeneses> a q horas es?
<SergioMeneses> y sobre que?
<SergioMeneses> hora = Today, February 6, 8:00 PM CET
<BartOC3> Espere q estoy preguntando que por ahi vi q lo van aplazar
<BartOC3> :S
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, excelente
<SergioMeneses> digo 
<SergioMeneses> que pena
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, porque hoy juega colombia?
<BartOC3> No se depronto tenga algo q ver 
<BartOC3> Yo me entere ahora q estoy revisando las redes sociales..:S
<lordsystem> hey BartOC3 
<lordsystem> va la broma? 
<BartOC3> Hola Lordsystem
<BartOC3> cual broma ??
<BartOC3> q paso de que me perdi ?
<lordsystem> no eres BartOC3 Ahumada pues? 
<SergioMeneses> quien maneja eso? BartOC3 o JHOSMAN1 
<lordsystem> hoy hay otro BartOC3 en ubuntu colombia 
<JHOSMAN1> de que hablan? 
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Jugadores ya tenemos dos servidores...xD
<JHOSMAN1> SergioMeneses: ? 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN1, por aca
<JHOSMAN1> de que hablan? 
<JHOSMAN1> SergioMeneses: con su FB puede publicar esto por favor en la pag de UCO (no puedo publicar ni mierda estoy bloqueado) 
<JHOSMAN1> En media hora (8PM) tendremos el Hangout sobre manejo de #Answers en #Launchpad #Launchpad_net
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, recuerde que somos host de la reunion igual
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio entonces
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN1 -- > Disculpen pero el #Hangout de manejo de #Answers de #Launchpad queda aplazado hasta nuevo aviso x problemas de logística #locoteams﻿
<BartOC3> ?? quien publico esto ? en todas las redes sociales ??
<JHOSMAN1> si hay q publicar 
<JHOSMAN1> es q 
<JHOSMAN1> el hangout estaba malconfigurado 
<JHOSMAN1> la hora era como al medio dia 
<JHOSMAN1> por q estaba en otra zona horaria 
<JHOSMAN1> conjunto con lina porras pensamos que a sergio se le habia olvidado 
<JHOSMAN1> y se dio aviso de aplazamiento 
<SergioMeneses> no
<JHOSMAN1> pero no nos fijamos de la zona horaria 
<JHOSMAN1> por eso empieza a las 8PM 
<BartOC3> Si SergioMeneses estoy pendiendo...
<SergioMeneses> no me comprometia sino no pudiera asistir
<JHOSMAN1> SergioMeneses: pero se puede hacer ahora? 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN1, pero no les entiendo
<SergioMeneses> dicen q publicaron como aplazado
<JHOSMAN1> si 
<SergioMeneses> porq mejor no reorganizarlo
<JHOSMAN1> eso al medio dia 
<JHOSMAN1> cuando no sabiamos la hora 
<SergioMeneses> para q la gente asista
<BartOC3> +1 SergioMeneses es mejor
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> si lo hacemos hagamoslo bien
<SergioMeneses> btw de que iba a hablar SergioMeneses ?
<BartOC3> si no por salir del paso 
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<JHOSMAN1> entonces publiquen en Facebook la noticia q SI es a las 8PM 
<JHOSMAN1> por q yo no pueod 
<BartOC3> No JHOSMAN1 no vamos a realizar el hangout se va aplazar...
<BartOC3> Ya dieron esa noticia en la tarde... mucha gente no pudo agendar el evento..
 * SergioMeneses nota que falta comunicacion... esperemos que solo sea en los hangouts
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses --> le parece bien para el martes 12 de Febrero a las 8:00pm sobre  el manejo de #Answers de #Launchpad Invitado SergioMeneses...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, perfecto
<BartOC3> Perfecto SergioMeneses
<JHOSMAN1> lo aplazaron? 
<JHOSMAN1> xD
<BartOC3> martes 12 de Febrero a las 8:00pm sobre  el manejo de #Answers de #Launchpad
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN1 --> esto no puede volver a pasar hay q comunicar las cosas a tiempo... 
<JHOSMAN1> ;) 
<SergioMeneses> usen la lista del concilio par q no hagan esos bloppers
<JHOSMAN1> BartOC3: puedes ocuparte del FB estos dias =S no podré publicar nada 
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN1  -> quienes van a estar en BoyaCampus ?
<JHOSMAN1> aún no tengo las estadisticas claras 
<JHOSMAN1> por que aún no llegan todos 
<JHOSMAN1> pero somos como 8 de UCO 
<JHOSMAN1> por q brayan no vino 
<JHOSMAN1> mas tonto xD 
<SergioMeneses> pero ese evento es un piloto para un campus fuer de bogota
<SergioMeneses> aunque ya tienen a bogota de nuevo como sede este año
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JHOSMAN1> la verdad saben q 
<JHOSMAN1> esto me tiene desepcionado xD 
<JHOSMAN1> no hay tomas de corriente 
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses +1
<JHOSMAN1> no hay cable UTP 
<BartOC3> JHOSMAN1  +1 yo por eso no fui a boyacampus
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> epic fail
<JHOSMAN1> refail xD 
<JHOSMAN1> pero It's Free 
<JHOSMAN1> jaja
<SergioMeneses> pasenlo como feed fack
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN1, neeeh 
<JHOSMAN1> entonces quedo cancelado al fin el hangout? 
<SergioMeneses> si
<BartOC3> Si
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, saludos
<SergioMeneses> al fin ya confirmaste para san cristobal?
<Naudy> buenas noches SergioMeneses 
<Naudy> SergioMeneses, lo hice fue canalizar una ponencia en conjunto con Mariel pero no la molestado mucho por q anda un poco enferma con una peste q ni podia hablar
<Naudy> SergioMeneses,  en esta semana le paso un ring, por q la 1era semana tengo cambiar el boleto q tengo pendiente
<Naudy> saludo Don SamuRay 
<SamuRay> Naudy, o\
<Naudy> SamuRay, andas con las manos en la cabeza por lo q veo
<Naudy> lol
<SamuRay> Naudy, chamo estas pasado, haces el evento de libreoffice y no publicas nada en la comunidad de ubuntu-ve
<Naudy> SamuRay, no hable si saber bien las cosas, yo era un colaborador del evento el organizador era otra persona q tiene acceso la pagina y todos eso
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> yo confirmo estos dias
<SergioMeneses> pero he intentado hablar con mariel pero no me responde
<SamuRay> Naudy, pero tu eres parte de libreoffice y de ubuntu-ve
<SamuRay> Naudy, y eso que te dije hace dias que crearas una noticia del lanzamiento para la pagina :(
<Naudy> SamuRay, solo actue como colaborador se suponia eso lo iban hacer otras personas
<SamuRay> Naudy, hummm bueno ta bien no hay problema
<Naudy> y "esas personas" se durmieron en el aparato
<Naudy> SamuRay, pero a pesar de todas las cosas todo fue exito total, tanto de parte Libreoffice como de Ubuntu
<SamuRay> Naudy, ubuntu? quien participo de ubuntu-ve?
<Naudy> yo
<Naudy> quien mas
<Naudy> me toco dar doble ponencia 
<Naudy> y cubir a la gente q esta peor los politicos q dice q van y luego ni Sms envian
<Naudy> pero bueno tu sabes como es las cosas
<SamuRay> Naudy, ta bien bro
<SamuRay> borralo entonce ;)
<Naudy> claro SamuRay  ... mennos mal q tenia bastante material pop
<Naudy> fisico y electronico
<Naudy> y por parte de libreoffice tambien tenia informacion
<Naudy> SergioMeneses, a mi pasado lo mismo q ti con mariel, yo le escribi fue directo a Jhon q es el cordinador con la profesora Rosa
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, veo
<Naudy> SergioMeneses, a final de la semana la llamo para ver como va eso
<Naudy> saludos lordsystem 
<lordsystem> Naudy, 
<lordsystem> q mas
<SergioMeneses> Naudy, ok
<Naudy> todo tranqui lordsystem y por aquellos lados
<lordsystem> fino Naudy 
<lordsystem> gracias a Dios.... 
<lordsystem> como estuvo el lanzamiento 
<BartOC3> Se va realizar un programa por la Radio de UbuntuVenezuela - sobre los LocosGamers - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/78b2fc6ccf48ab8dd52cc850c700561b9c32645d?hl=es
<Naudy> lordsystem, todo Excelente men, tengo entendido en tu estado tambien realizaron algo
<Naudy> y segun quedo muy bien
<lordsystem> Naudy, me entero porque no tengo contacto ya con los de fundacity 
<lordsystem> tengo tiempo sin contactar con ellos
<Naudy> si lordsystem 
<Naudy> lordsystem,  lo digo por esto: " [libreoffice-ve:689] Éxito total del Lanzamiento de LibreOffice 4.0 en Calabozo - Guárico!
<lordsystem> a pero eso es calabozo Naudy yo pense q era San Juan
<Naudy> si pero yo dije en tu estado
<Naudy> :)
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<SergioMeneses> mañana tengo sesion de classroom
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ↑↑↑
<Naudy> lordsystem, por alli publique las fotos
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom
<BartOC3> si ya lo habia visto...P
<BartOC3> Excelente estare atento..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, podes publicar algo en la pagina?
<BartOC3> dale perfecto de una ahora q terminemos las reuniones publico la info
<BartOC3> :P
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ok
<lordsystem> Ubuntu Mx , Ubuntu Co y Ubuntu Ve te invitan a oir la Radio Online Ubuntu Venezuela donde conocerás mas información acerca de Loco Games a celebrarse el sabado 9 de febrero no te lo pierdas por http://ubunturadiove.caster.fm/ a las 8:30 pm Mexico , 9:30 hora Colombiana y a las 10:00 Pm hora Venezuela...
<DonChichi> (21:42:40) JHOSMAN [~anonymous@ubuntu/member/jhosman] ha entrado en la sala. <<<--- que malote
<DonChichi> hahahahaha
<DGUERRERO> Buenos dias!
<BartOC3> Buenos dias
<pattoin1> Buenos dias a todos!
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, \o
<SergioMeneses> como va todo en Londres?
<SergioMeneses> cuando vienes a Colombia?
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses: todo bien ... todavia muy frio 
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses: no se cuando valla a Colombia, pero ya debe ser pronto 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, me imagino el frio... pero bueno
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses:  y tu como estas? 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, aqui esta haciendo mucho calor :s
<SergioMeneses> bien bien... terminando los papeles a ver si me graduo de la universidad
<pattoin1> muy bien :) 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, ya esta todo el mundo corriendo de nuevo por la uds
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses: ahhh si y quien va ir?
<pattoin1> sabes?
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, pues de momento creo q los mismos xD
<SergioMeneses> aunque no se si Dante pueda por trabajo
<SergioMeneses> no se si de Colombia valla alguien
<pattoin1> mmmm  OK es en USA en Okland?
<pattoin1> deberia la gente animarse y buscar patrocinio 
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses:  es ya el final del dia en la oficina para mi, pero voy a estar mas pendiente aqui pra charlar un poco mas en estos dias 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, dale
<SergioMeneses> si es en okland de nuevo
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, lo que no se es si sera la semana completa o como la ultima uds
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses: no se todavia 
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses:  bueno chaoooo, hablamos en estos dias 
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> bye
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-08
<ofprieto> heeeeeeeeeeeeee me acorde del canalll :D
<ofprieto> buenas tardes a todos
<ofprieto> como van
<ofprieto> hola Naudy 
<Naudy> buenas noches
<Naudy> saludos ofprieto 
<ofprieto> como va todo?
<Naudy> todo tranqui aqui organizando unas cosas y contestando algunos correos
<ofprieto> huu bien una pregunta alguien tiene el canal de la reunion el metting no se como es
<DGUERRERO> JHOSMAN ping
<JHOSMAN> wi
<a13x31> hola alguien me puede ayudar,  tarjea de red encore n150 usb, siempre pide la contraseña de red y nuca conecta
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-09
<lordsystem> Ya estamos en vivo por tu radio online ubuntu Venezuela y el programa las noticias son de todos y su especial de música hoy con una noche de Boleros para esos tiempos de nuestros abuelos y no tan abuelos.. así q llama a tu papa o tus viejos y diles q escuchen la radio Ubuntu Venezuela por http://ubunturadiove.caster.fm/
<Bart_> Buenos dias
<Bart_> 190.253.121.156 --> Server de UrbanTerror a practicar para los locosGamers
<BrayanBautista> bart me puedes decir a que puerto me conecto
<Bart_> 27960
<Bart_> busca el server de la comunidad como "comunidad ubuntu colombia"
<BrayanBautista> ashh en estee equio tengo el 4.1 solo corre en 4.2 cierto
<Bart_> sip toca actualizar
<Bart_> por eso te saca
<BrayanBautista> ashhok voy a descargarlo
<SergioMeneses> m4v, ping
<BrayanBautista> bartt el mirror se cae cuando supera las 6 mb de descarga ya me a pasado 4 veces
<Bart_> donde estas descando ?
<Bart_> de cual
<Bart_> entra directo a la web de http://www.urbanterror.info/downloads/
<BrayanBautista> no del mirror qye hay en google drive
<Bart_> descarga directa de la web
<BrayanBautista> si ya lo descargue el .tar
<Bart_> apliquen de nuevo quiero dar bala un rato...
<SergioMeneses> mi version es vieja
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-10
<jhonat23> h
<JeisonGiraldo> alguien hay?
#ubuntu-co 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-co to:  Bienvenido al canal IRC de Ubuntu Colombia www.ubuntu-co.com - No olvidar respetar el CoC - http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta  - Preguntas y respuestas Ubuntu http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<hollman> MagicFab: hey!
<hollman> que milagro verlo
<MagicFab> hollman, pues sí, retomando viejos hábitos :D
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, hollman como vamos?
<hollman> MagicFab: bien bien. por acá trabajandole a un script de backups y aprendiendo cloudstack :P
#ubuntu-co 2015-02-08
<carlos> Hola buenas tardes, tengo varias dudas soy nuevo en ubuntu y la verdad he leido muchos comentarios positivos
<carlos> sobre el SO y quiere saberr si ustedes me recomiendan hacer el cambio de windwos a ubuntu
